# How much hay do we need for sheep in winter



## FarmerCathy

Hi all,

I was wondering how much hay were going to need for the winter. We have a solid sometimes 6 months of winter here in Northern WI. Anyone know how much hay we will need for 4 fiber sheep for the winter.

Thanks!!


----------



## Callieslamb

Depends....type of hay; breed of sheep; other sources of food ( like grain). One bale of hay isn't the same as the next. Some are 40 lbs some are closer to 80. 

I fed on average, 1 50 lb bale of hay per day last winter for 8 small-sized sheep. But here's a webpage that may give you a more scientific answer
http://www.sheep101.info/201/nutritionreq.html


----------



## FarmerCathy

Thank you!!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I don't want to thread jack but this kind of goes along the same lines. Is there a difference between grass and alfalfa hay in the amount of pounds yo feed? I get 7 tons of alfalfa hay for my ewes, would that translate to 7 tons of grass? ( I was thinking about feeding grass until close to lambing and switching to alfalfa for lambing and nursing).


----------



## FarmerCathy

It might be different. I think alfalfa would be a lot heavier than grass hay. Grass hay might be 1/2 to 1/3rd lighter. That is a good question and more to think about.


----------



## notwyse

The thing about grass hay is it is often cheaper. A full belly helps your ewes stay warm and not stress. I free fed cheap grass hay on top of what they could forage.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I'm not asking how many bales but how many tons. The alfalfa bales i get are 120 lbs and the grass is more like 90 lbs so the number of bales per ton would be different but I buy hay by the ton. it would be so much easier on my back to use the lighter bales but I want to make sure that I get enough hay.


----------



## Twobottom

About 100 bales ( 40 lb). Average 25 bales per sheep, we get similar long winters. Buy 125 just to be sure.


----------



## FarmerCathy

I wish they could graze during this time, but hay will be it. Either snow or too cold to grow grass for 6 months. lol


----------



## Callieslamb

You might look into some of the studies they are doing at the Michigan State. They are planting brasicas mid-summer for forage into the winter. Dr Ehrhardt grazed his sheep into Feb on it. It won't work all the time but you can extend your grazing time on either end by sowing grains and radishes, etc that grow when it's colder. I tried it this year with mixed success. I only have 7 acres to work with so I don't have much space to devote to replanting every year. But it's interesting to read about.


----------



## FarmerCathy

Callieslamb said:


> You might look into some of the studies they are doing at the Michigan State. They are planting brasicas mid-summer for forage into the winter. Dr Ehrhardt grazed his sheep into Feb on it. It won't work all the time but you can extend your grazing time on either end by sowing grains and radishes, etc that grow when it's colder. I tried it this year with mixed success. I only have 7 acres to work with so I don't have much space to devote to replanting every year. But it's interesting to read about.


Very interesting. I would love to read those. I def. need to figure out something to help extend the season even a little.


----------



## cfuhrer

We feed high quality alfalfa and always used the basis of one ton for every two small animals (sheep, goats) per year. [As an aside we budgetted two ton per large animal (horse, cow)].

The alfalfa was fed through the winter with a grain mix. We foraged over the summer. 

Grass hay is much lighter but is cheaper and in some cases has more bulk so unless you wanted/needed the hotter feed grass would be a reasonable trade off.


----------



## Fowler

In Texas winter around 60 bales for 12 sheep, but our winters dont last that long and I suppliment with grain in the winter.


----------



## jwal10

They need more grass hay than alfalfa to get the same nutrients, better grass takes less than poorer grass. I only fed some alfalfa after lambing for milk production. But we had a good source of screening pellets with molasses. Molasses is good before lambing for energy. I also fed a good quality all natural feed block starting a month before lambing. No urea or copper. 1 90lb bale a day for 25 head. The best feed here was good grass and clover pasture and mixed woods for shelter. I let the hay ground grow up some before winter to pasture during the winter. After lambing they went out on ryegrass fields....James


----------



## FarmerCathy

Callieslamb said:


> You might look into some of the studies they are doing at the Michigan State. They are planting brasicas mid-summer for forage into the winter. Dr Ehrhardt grazed his sheep into Feb on it. It won't work all the time but you can extend your grazing time on either end by sowing grains and radishes, etc that grow when it's colder. I tried it this year with mixed success. I only have 7 acres to work with so I don't have much space to devote to replanting every year. But it's interesting to read about.


If anyone else is interested in this info the article is called: Brassicas as a pasture supplement. I added MSU to my search and it came right up. It could extend it until early Nov. possibly for me if I had the space. I can at least get a couple more weeks for our sheep. I had gotten some seed from Baker Creek for kale seeds for forage. Now I know exactly how to use them.  http://www.rareseeds.com/search/?F_Keyword=kale forage


----------



## Fowler

jwal10 said:


> They need more grass hay than alfalfa to get the same nutrients, better grass takes less than poorer grass. I only fed some alfalfa after lambing for milk production. But we had a good source of screening pellets with molasses. Molasses is good before lambing for energy. I also fed a good quality all natural feed block starting a month before lambing. No urea or copper. 1 90lb bale a day for 25 head. The best feed here was good grass and clover pasture and mixed woods for shelter. I let the hay ground grow up some before winter to pasture during the winter. After lambing they went out on ryegrass fields....James


I cant feed my ram alfalfa, he will form urinary stones. Everytime.


----------



## jwal10

Fowler said:


> I cant feed my ram alfalfa, he will form urinary stones. Everytime.


 
Yes, I don't like it unless I need it and then in small amounts. Sheep don't need straight alfalfa, it can do more harm than good....James
.


----------



## FarmerCathy

Just an update. I'm feeding them barley fodder w/ an ounce of BOSS to bring up the protein in it and about 10% of hay. Hay is scarce here since most didn't get a second cut and we don't have anywhere to store enough hay for them anyway. Here is my blog post in case anyone wants more info on the fodder.


----------



## hercsmama

I currently have 10 round bales of high quality, second cut grass, 2 tons each, and 10 round bales of third cut alfalfa, at around 1800 pounds each. Then another 500 pounds of corn, and oats.
This should very comfortably see all of ours into net May, whn they can go back out on pasture for the summer.:thumb:
We have 8 wethers we are feeding out, 9 ewe's, and 1 BIG ram coming on Friday. Also 4 Alpacas that eat just he grass.


----------

